# Need a great chainsaw sound



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm looking for a good loop or decent sound file that can be looped of a chainsaw. It doesn't even have to be that great. If it's muffled that may even help with the effect. I know a lot of haunts use chainsaws and it has really become cliche' but I want to try to do something a little different and use that to my advantage. I want to play the chainsaw sounds through amplified speakers so that everyone outside hears it, thinks its inside and anticipates it. 

My idea is that some (I i realize not all) will be on the look out for the infamous chainsaw guy and hopefully it will building some suspense/anticipation. With each turn they'll be thinking is this where the chainsaw is going to be? Hopefully keep them on edge a little. 

I think it could actually help out with some of the other scares that might not be as good otherwise. I'm really wanting to build the suspense this year and keep it going.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

can't you start one up and tape it? or try this
http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.php/3267925-chainsaw-sound-effect-wav


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Lilly said:


> can't you start one up and tape it? or try this
> http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.php/3267925-chainsaw-sound-effect-wav


I guess I could if I owned one. Thanks for the link but was looking for one I didn't have to purchase. I know $4.99 isn't much, but here and there it will add up. My budget is going to be really tight this year and I'm trying not to spend money on anything I don't have to.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.partnersinrhyme.com/soundfx/war_sounds/warsounds_chainsaw1_au.shtml

http://www.partnersinrhyme.com/soundfx/war_sounds/warsounds_chainsaw4_wav.shtml

Prob a combination of the two at different intervals to seem more random


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> http://www.partnersinrhyme.com/soundfx/war_sounds/warsounds_chainsaw1_au.shtml
> 
> http://www.partnersinrhyme.com/soundfx/war_sounds/warsounds_chainsaw4_wav.shtml
> 
> Prob a combination of the two at different intervals to seem more random


Thanks SI combo/interval change is a great idea I hadn't thought of thanks!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I get help from people here all the time. I'm just glad I was able to help this time.


----------

